# Top 10 Japanese watches every collection should have...



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Alright guys. here is another topic to get us rubbing our braincells together. After looking at my collection I started to wonder why it was that some watches are recommended so heavily. Then I though that if these watches are recommended so heavily that there was a strong possibility of model overlap in a lot of collections out there. 

With that in mind, If you guys had to make a recommendation, what are the top 10 Japanese watches you think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (please note that I did not say top 10 seikos)?


----------



## valvestem (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll just name one, the Orange Monster.


----------



## ramirez1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Two watches, neither of which I own but think should be included: Seiko Marinemaster (SBDX001) and Seiko tuna (SBBN007)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is my list of the top 10 watches I think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (both vintage and modern pieces):

*1. Citizen Nighthawk. *IMHO one of the single most original and handsome designs ever made by Citizen, and a perfect example of eco-drive technology.

*2. Classic Casio G-shock.* Any model number, but I'm talking abut the square cased, no nonsense classic style G's.

*3. Citizen NY0040* - a perfect example of of modern citizen auto diver skill.

*4. Seiko 6309-7040/9* - What collection is complete without one?

*5. Seiko Tuna Can* - either the modern SBBN007 or the old 7145 (if you can afford one). Truly a unique piece with tons of history.

*6. Seiko monster* - for the same reason as the 6309, it is a class defining piece that will probably have a huge following for decades to come.

*7. Seiko Sumo* - the watch that marked seiko's return to very high grade affordable diver. As I see it it is the modern inheritor of the 6309/6306 divers.

*8. Seiko 6138 chrono.* any model is fine. the showcase here is the movement. and to think that seiko made these 30 + years ago for a fraction of the price it costs Rolex to make and sell the same type of movement today.

*9. Citizen Aqualand diver*. Go classic or go with the modern asymetrical ones. if for no other reason than Aqualands are the best and most popular real world dive watches in use around the world. while high end dive watch collectors are arguing about HRV's, Aqualands are on divers wrists doing what they were designed to do.

*10. Modern base SKX seiko diver in the 0020/9 case. *Pick one, any one. they are all perfect examples of the modern seiko dive watch.

Now I know I said ten, but since I'm ahuge seiko fan, I have to give an honorable mention to the old and underappreciated 7002 divers andthe old 6105's (8000's in my case).

So what would you guys recommend? *AND WHY**!*


----------



## dxerdave (Aug 24, 2008)

*Why no Sammy on your list? ;-)

Monster....black or orange.
SKX009 or 07.
Hell any SKX.
*


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Too many divers IMO. 

Any such list should avoid specific models (there's just way too many to make a top ten list) and instead focus on categories.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

mayostard said:


> Too many divers IMO.
> 
> Any such list should avoid specific models (there's just way too many to make a top ten list) and instead focus on categories.


So why not submit your own list and say why you recommend each piece. That is the idea behind the thread btw. ;-)

the list I wrote shows my biases and preferences. look closely and you'll see that my entries for numbers 2, 6, 8, 9 & 10 all refer either to class types or broad model ranges, not specific individual models. I'd be interested in seeing your list and how your opinions differ.

That goes for everyone else as well, BTW. b-)


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Great Topic Gabe :-!

Here goes, not necessarily in any particular order......

1. Seiko Tuna

2. Seiko Monster (even though I don't have one)

3. Citizen Calibre any one of the series, Eco Drive, Perpetual Calendar, dressy looking, great watches

4. I agree Whole Heartedly on this, Casio G-Shock any of the 5600's line

5. Casio G-Shock Riseman- Atomic, Solar, Altimeter, Barometer, Temperature, Countdown, Stopwatch, talk about a tool watch 

6. Any Seiko Kinetic, just to round out the technology

7. Im going to second Ramirez on a Marine Master, if you could have that in there, you are GOLD ;-)

8. A nice big Beefy Seiko Velatura 

9. Any good Citizen LCD/Analog watch (more diversity with technology)

10. A Good Seiko Chrono Spirit line, or the SNDA

I would probably throw more makes in there...but these are the 3 makes I own, or have owned, and have found myself satisfied with.

Looking forward to other responses on this.


----------



## THEPATRIOT (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a big fan of any SKX!Everybody needs at least one :-!.


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm pretty new at this, but I might suggest a few:

1. Monster
2. Other modern SKX...I like the 173, but the sami or knights are good too
3. I like the NY0040 suggestion
4. How about a Kinetic, or Kinetic Auto Relay, just to have another movement covered
5. Spring Drive (I know...expensive)
6. MM (also expensive) or Sumo?
7. How about an Orient?
8. G-Shock classic
9. One of the Seiko classics (6309?)
10. Some other classic (let the experts decide)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

dxerdave said:


> *Why no Sammy on your list? ;-)*


I feel about the Sammy as I do about gold jewelery. I can appreciate it's appeal, It's just not for me.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't think of 10, but this is what I have or would collect.


Seiko 6139 Chronograph - arguably the first automatic chronograph in serial production
Seiko 6159 High Frequency Diver - one of the few high frequency dive watches ever produced
Grand or King Seiko High Frequency automatic or manual - Seiko's demonstration that they would not be limited to quartz watches in competing with the Swiss
Seiko Lasalle quartz - <5mm thick model - matching the thinnest watches ever serially produced at the time from the Swiss
Citizen Leopard - Citizen's high frequency watch and only signal to date that they too would go after the Swiss mechanical market.
Seiko Spring Drive - Seiko's boldest move into the mechanical watch market to date and deeper into the Swiss watch market.


----------



## accutron (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm glad to see the Monster still has a loyal following. I've been wanting one for several years and for whatever reason, just never got one. o| I finally purchased one (black dial, rubber strap). I should have it in a couple of days. It's been so long since I saw one in person, can anyone tell me the case diameter? If I remember correctly it's about 42mm not including crown.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Additionals:

Orient Mako
Orient Star Classic
Seiko Spirit
Any Citizen EcoDrive

needs some more non-divers, evergreen style dress watches. Models are irrelevant, but that style will last forever.

EcoDrive because it is an advanced quartz. Higher calibers are even better because of their complexity.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> Additionals:
> 
> Orient Mako
> Orient Star Classic
> ...


How could I forget orient. Nice call. If I had to add any it would probably be an OrientStar retro Camera or a retro Bike, mainly as a display of Orient's styling ability (and how well they can design stuff when they resist the urge to get too funky).


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

1.Seiko Samurai - for me the best of all seiko designs ever 
2.Seiko bell-matic
3.Classic Seiko chronograph
4.Seiko SUS
5.Seiko 6309
6.Seiko Monster
7.High Beat King or Grand seiko (vintage)
8.Marine Master
9.Seiko Tuna
10.G-shock

11.Classic Seiko 5 sports
12.SKX or 7002
13.Seiko brightz mechanical


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great topic! I know I can't do 10 but I feel that these are at least a couple of them.

1) Casio G-Shock with screw back case. 5600, 5700, Frogman. Because this represents the original G-Shock and you'd want that for a collection.

2) Seiko Sumo. I personally don't have any nostalgic attachment to the original Seiko divers but the styling of the Sumo makes it tops in my book and somewhat more attractive, to me, than the (super cool) Tuna. This also for those not yet ready to step up to the MM.

3) Casio PAW 1500. I looked at all the Pathfinders and this one is my standout. It's such a cool looking watch and it has plenty of gadgets to play with.

4) Seiko Kinetic. Practically my favorite watch. SKA369. They call it 'emotional' technology. I think they're right. For a watch that won't break the bank I can't seem to take mine off. Big, heavy, nice bracelet and killer styling.

OK, so I can only name four, I'm not a collector.:-d


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

so you wouldn't do any brand but seiko? nice list BTW, I was just wondering if there was any room for any Citizen. Casio or Orient products (even if orient is technically seiko anyway)


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's some that I can think of:

1. *Seiko Monster*: not because of its popularity, but for the reasons behind the popularity. It's pretty cool that a 42 mm watch could be designed in a way that would merit such a nickname.

2. *Seiko Tuna Can*: For me, this watch is the absolute king of the shrouded Japanese divers. None of the rest measure up.

3. *Seiko 6309-7040*: To me, this watch is the quintessential piece for anybody considering getting into vintage Japanese divers. The cushion case is simply awesome.

4. *Orient Blue Mako*: Awesome dress-diver. The beauty of the blue dial has been well-chronicled, and is even more impressive in person.

5. *Seiko SKA3XX "BFK"*: A great introduction to a different type of quartz technology. Probably the best and most comfortable bracelet I've had on a watch yet. An incredibly well-built watch.

6. *Any Citizen ECO-DRIVE*: Citizen is responsible for (or to blame for) interesting me in watches. I have always been fascinated by the eco-drive tecnology, and were it not for my complete dedication to autos, most of my collection would be comprised of these.

Perhaps I'll have more too add later...


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> so you wouldn't do any brand but seiko? nice list BTW, I was just wondering if there was any room for any Citizen. Casio or Orient products (even if orient is technically seiko anyway)


Please look there is one casio;-)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

ajlip said:


> Please look there is one casio;-)


Oopsie. Missed him with all the seikos piled on top. Good thing it was a G-shock. :-d


----------



## housefish (Dec 18, 2007)

*Monster* - big beefy tool.
*Citizen NY0040* - beautiful design and movement
*Seiko Tuna* - very unique look IMO.
*Old School G-Shock* - beast of a watch.
*Any Ti Sammy* - just love the look.
*Citizen AutoZilla* - a mountain of a watch.
*Seiko 6309-7049 - *


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

What about the *seiko and citizen bullheads,* is one of my favourite vintage watch types so would go in my list, I own two.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Dal said:


> What about the *seiko and citizen bullheads,* is one of my favourite vintage watch types so would go in my list, I own two.


I'm really surprised that Gabe did not have these on his list, so I'll start mine with one. I feel this needs to be a list that one builds over a life time, so here goes in no specific order of preference:

1. The Seiko Bullhead chrono. 
2. Some variation of the Citizen "Zilla" series auto or eco or a Aqualand
3. Seiko Tuna variation
4. Seiko Sumo
5. A spring drive maybe from the GS series - The best watch technology in the world.
6. A Seiko Kinetic - For me I hope to one day fill this with a Pipin Cayman Stingray
7. G-Shock - I admit I need education on these, but it appears to be a got to have - just not for me yet
8. Some form of Mechanical Grand Seiko - I would allow a 300MM for this since it really is almost one, but this is better filled with one of the elegant dress variations.
9. 6139 Chrono/6309/Bellmatic - tie, I could swap one or the other here
10. The OM since this is the one watch I will never sell and have had for 9 years now. besides Orange is for real divers


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

pardon a newbie here, i have all below so i think they are must have keepers:

1. SKX007 (all 3 ie. 011 and 009 if $$ permits)

2. 6138 UFO

3. 7A38

4. Orient mako

5. Orient Multi yr calendar

6. Samurai TI

7. Seiko5 Superior (i have the one with the lion emblem caseback which i think is unique)

8. Seiko5 7009 (push crown to change day)

9. Black Monster

10. White Knight

Ok, the following are what i do not have but i am think i will get them one day to become my keepers:

1. Citizen nighthawk ecodrive 
2. Citizen Promaster auto diver 200m (the one with crown at 8) 
3. Seiko Sumo 
4. Seiko Marine master (dreaming







) 
5. Seiko Tuna (also another dream







) 
6. Any Orient with Power reserve (i have my eyes set on one already) 
7. Seiko Sawtooth (maybe, maybe not...) 
8. Seiko Atlas


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

what a cool thread!
here come mine (the vintages would have to be NOS, of course..., also you'll notice that i like divers):

*SEIKO 6105-8110*: what a beauty. that's all there is to say about it
*SEIKO 6309-7049*: I love it for the 12-hour mark, and for being chunky but super comfortable
 *SEIKO SKX 007/009/171: *the only way to own a old school classic (non-vintage) seiko diver for little money. in a way, that's what brings it close to being perfect for me
*CITIZEN Autozilla (Promaster **NH6930-09**): *one of THE no compromises dive watches to me. titanium, auto, day/date, 1000m, He- diver, just innovative though old school features
*CITIZEN Promaster NY0040:*independent designed diver, looks almost dressy due to the chrome-rimmed markers, very comfortable to wear, i love the design of the bezel
*SEIKO **SBDX001 (MM300)*: this one or the limited edition is my grail, i think... 
*CITIZEN Aqualand **JV0050-03E*: Eco Drive movement and heaps of features. freaky design, i love it!
*SEIKO SBBN011 Tuna: *it almost looks scary. there's nothing dispensable on this one. 
*CASIO G-SHOCK DW5600: *for the wood chopping days. there's no better designed G-Shock (or even digital watch) to me. i need a countdown timer/stopwatch once in a while!
*CITIZEN 800m Titanium: *just received one (used) and can't get it off my wrist. Fell in love with Titanium! though it's got gold markers it looks pretty rugged and robust. Just wicked!

Cheers, 
Sebastian


----------



## widerberg (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll throw my 2 cents in, although I don't have the attention span to list 10 . . .


Seiko Monster
Citizen Eco-Zilla (stainless, not titanium, as I think it should weigh as much as it looks like it does)
Citizen Orca (fun, quirky design, but I wish it wasn't titanium)
A bullhead from either or both makers


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Since it would be hard to find the "original design" models for sale on the internet, the following that pay homage to the originals should suffice:

1. Casio F-91 - closest distant cousin of the first lcd watch I ever had, the model no. that I can't remember probably expanded what I'd call "the lcd watch revolution".

2. any Casio calculator watch, the older the model the better - choose from steel or plastic, us 30somethings all had one, one time or another, don't be ashamed 

3. Casio G-shock - any variation of the 5600, it's classic.

4. Seiko SKX007 - or any color variation/vintage version that it's based on. Same reason as G-shock 5600 variations, these Seiko diver's are classic.

5. any Seiko 5 dress watch...me thinks this is the Casio F-91 of Seiko's. When I was a kid, this style of Seiko 5 was probably on the wrist of 7 out of 10 Filipino males aged 23+, financial restraints being the main cause of lack of ownership for others, while some with more resources might own the vintage seiko diver's instead. Nevertheless, I assume the same popularity holds true for the Seiko 5 dress watch throughout southeast asia, it was just a practical piece to own; cheap, reliable, but presentable, can be worn almost on any occassion.

I can't really think of any others for list numbers 6-10 but if I had to choose it'll be for their contribution to technological/design advancements in watches.

6. the 1st Citizen eco-drive if there is such a model

7. the 1st Seiko kinetic if there is one

8. I'm assuming casio did it first, but the 1st solar Casio "f-91 variant", it has to have the 80's look

9. Seiko monster for deviating from the classic diver's look and being popular for doing so

10. Citizen automatic dress watch, preferably gold tone, from the 80's. While the priveleged few or the foolish poor/middle class had Rolex, both my grandfather's consider their Citizen's at the time, their grail watch.

My top 10's are based mostly on sentimental value, some on design/technological advancements. Others will have their own criteria, this is just mine.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Some of my choices are :
1. Grand Seiko VFA (Very Fine Adjustment)
2. Grand Seiko Diashock Automatic Caliber 6246-900
3. Grand Seiko Chronometre (COSC), a.k.a Grand Seiko In Conflict
4. King Seiko Manual Wind 4402
5. Seiko Diver 600 m cal.6159 hi-beat 
6. Seiko Diver 150m cal.62176. Seiko Diver 300m cal.6159
7. Seiko One-button Chronograph Manual Winding Caliber 5719
8. Seiko 6138-0040 'Bullhead' 'Mickey Mouse' in blue black and in orange, and collect the whole 3 version each
9. Orient Grand Prix Almighty
10. Seiko Diver Cushion Case

that would be my dream team in collecting Japanese Watch


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

music_healing said:


> Some of my choices are :
> 1. Grand Seiko VFA (Very Fine Adjustment)
> 2. Grand Seiko Diashock Automatic Caliber 6246-900
> 3. Grand Seiko Chronometre (COSC), a.k.a Grand Seiko In Conflict
> ...


*your dream team is definitely NOT wallet-friendly:-d*


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

kohym said:


> *your dream team is definitely NOT wallet-friendly:-d*


I know
thats why its called Dream Team

in Indonesia, if lucky enough, we could stumble upon GS ,KS for only like 100-300 $

so passion and connection is the key

all the list up there, all collector friends in Indonesia have those
all of it, I have seen in flesh 
all is not expensive, if you know the connection

I keep wondering when is my time for those fellow to inherit me with those wacthes

or if they find one, they would contact me and sell me the new find

dream team... thats why I say dream 

ok more realistic 
I have all the dream team I like
- I have 2 sumo
- complete 3 samurai Ti
- 1 samurai SS
- 2 monster
- a knight
- 007
- Alba manta ray blue and black limited
- blue mako
- OS300
- Oris BC3 dive (your BC3 regulator 's spouse)
- Manual wind 36000 bph

so its enough for me

all i am eyeing now is vintage GS, KS and vintage dive watch 
also seiko MM300 , actually owner from Orient Indonesia is in Tokyo now, he ask me wether I want MM300 or not

I cant pull the 1800$ trigger yet
hahahaha


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

An Orient Beast should be in the mix...










Cheers


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Updated to include reasoning!

1. *Orient Mako*
- Timeless original diver design, great lume, works equally well on bracelet and strap. 
2. *Seiko SKX007*
- Timeless diver, non-numeral hands, amazing lume, classic design, crown at 4:00
3. *Citizen Skyhawk* (_Blue Angels Edition!_) :-d
- I loved this watch but had to sell, ani-digital design, great bracelet, stunning dial.. I plan to own this again
4. *G-shock DW5600*
- You gotta own at least one, might as well be the classic!
5. *Seiko Monster*
- I don't have one, but I've heard fantastic things
6. *Citizen Nighthawk*
- Someone else mentioned before that the dial is very original and looks like it would wear well, and functional slide rule
7. *Orient CFM00002B*
- Striking orange face, power reserve, I find it absolutely irresistible and I should've jumped on it when I had the chance
8. *Orient CTT02001 *
- I believe this is only available overseas, but I found it on eBay and it's timeless.. pictured here. It literally goes with any strap that I have ever bought or made for it. It's unbelievable.
9. * Orient Star 300m Pro Diver*
- I don't have one, but this thing is beautiful simplicity. I plan to own one someday. 
10. *...I'll finish later.* :-d


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

music_healing said:


> I know
> thats why its called Dream Team
> 
> in Indonesia, if lucky enough, we could stumble upon GS ,KS for only like 100-300 $
> ...


*Please teach me how to be part of this "connection"...:-d*

*But are new watches cheaper in Indonesia compared to Singapore?*


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

kohym said:


> *Please teach me how to be part of this "connection"...:-d*
> 
> *But are new watches cheaper in Indonesia compared to Singapore?*


most of watch in IDR is cheaper than is SGD

I get my Orient Star 300 brand new just for 850 USD and my pointer day for 70 US$

knight , monster, 077 each for 150$-160$

if you like to sight seeing our community stuff to sell
just look arround at one of our sales spot
jualanjam.blogspot.com

I am eyeing the Tudor Tiger wood limited in black
but its 1450 $ , if my fiancee know it it would be doom for me

last night one of our member, just sold Omega Mark IV in mint condition
some lucky member win the auction by 753$

its cheap its real its mint condition

the winner is so happy hahahaha

hahahaha
I cant say, Honey come on, its a Tudor, its cheap
but I could always say
Honey come on, its just a cheappo antique seiko 
hahaha


----------



## Swengen (Nov 25, 2008)

This thread is very interesting!

These I have:

1. Seiko 6105 - I love cushion cases and date only! Hacks and winds.
2. Seiko 6309 - Cushion cases - very comfortable.
3. Citizen Skyhawk (Blue Angels) Titanium - It has that appeal!
4. Seiko Tuna SBBN007 - I just like the looks.
5. Seiko Sumo - Had to have an orange diver - hacks and winds.
6. Seiko SKX007 - A great watch to customize.
7. G-Shock GW-M5600 - Had to have solar and atomic time
8. Seiko Perpetual Calendar SBCM023 - Gains less than 20/s a year!
These I want:
9. Seiko Marine Master SBDX001 - Love the case.
10.Orient Star 300m diver - It speaks to me.


----------



## g-whiz (Jul 25, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> How could I forget orient. Nice call. If I had to add any it would probably be an OrientStar retro Camera or a retro Bike, mainly as a display of Orient's styling ability (and how well they can design stuff when they resist the urge to get too funky).


Isthmus, for the record, I'd like to point out that *I* was the first poster to mention Orient. I figured you skipped over my post since I dissed the cushion case 6309's in the "design your own" thread. :-d


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

*Seiko Monster* (Orange/Black or both)
*SKX models* (Especially SKX007 - classic)
*TUNA* (SBBN007 or SBBN011. All TUNAs are very collectable IMO)
*SUMO *(SBDC001 or SBDC003 - Well made and affordable for such a quality piece. A nice modern interpretation of vintage Seiko divers)
*Ti Samurais* (SBDA001(black)/SBDA003(blue)/SBDA005(orange) - all of these are discontinued already but they get my respect. SBDA003 is my fav.
*MM300* (I know I still can't afford one at the moment but I'm sure you know why every Japanese watch collector needs one)
*Orient Star 300M* (Yellow dial is my fav. Tough case, kick ass bezel and hands and dials really match to each other. A well made piece)
*Casio Frogman* (Dawn Black )

I'll add more later.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

samanator said:


> I'm really surprised that Gabe did not have these on his list...I


Look again mon ami. I did mention the 6138's. I just think they are all wonderful pieces and didn't want to limit choices to just the bullhead. For example the Yachtmaster and the Sliderule are spectacular pieces in their own rights.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the input thus far everybody. BTW, several of you are still missing the point. the idea is not to just shout out a list. The idea of the thread is to see your reasons why you recommend any one piece. 

PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO POST WHY YOU RECOMMEND A PIECE.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Since this is a list of watches _every_ collector should have, I'm going to try to keep (most of) the pieces in the sub-$500-range. Also, most of my examples will be Seikos since that's the bulk of my collection and where I focus my own interests, but you can easily find Citizen, Orient, or Casio pieces along the same lines of what I'm presenting.

In no particular order:

1. *A classic diver*. You get a lot of leeway here, you can go for the vintage models or something brand new. 6306, 6309, 7002, or SKX007.

2. *An 8F perpetual calendar quartz*. Preferably an 8F56 with GMT. +/- 20 sec/year. These are marvels of engineering IMO; you get a HEQ movement that will endure for an incredible price.



















The SBQJ015 is nicer, but doesn't have the rotating bezel, which is a big functionality plus. To save a little money here, you could go with the (non-GMT) SBQK079 (8F32).

3. *Mechanical chrono*. Most new auto chronos are going to be way outside the beginning collector's budget, but there are lots of vintage pieces that are easy to find and quite reasonably priced. The 6139 is particularly noteworthy. So much history here. If you're going to get one of these, you should "do it right" and get the famous "Pouge" model.










4. *A non-"classic" diver*. Preferably something big and chunky, with a high-visibility dial. Orange monster, SKXA35, SKA367, or even a SNDA15.

5. *Quartz chrono*. I'm really liking the 7T62 movement here all of a sudden, since the second hand on the main dial moves at 5hz.

SNA141:









SNAB17:









If you want to go all-out here, a 9T82 would be a particularly nice way to top-off your collection. This movement, a hand-assembled kinetic, is incredibly impressive, and the watches that use it are all quite, err, unique.



















6. *Military style*. The standard here would be the military 4S15 SUS, but it's very hard to find.










For the collector on a budget, there are tons of new and vintage automatics under $100 to choose from in this category.

Promaster NH6050:









7. *Classic Japanese-style dress watch*. The standard style here would be dauphine hands, baton markers, simple dial (perhaps with a sunburst, but always in a neutral color). Lots of 6R15 pieces to choose from here.

SARB033:









On a budget, you could go with a quartz piece like a SGF719.










8. *A more stylized dress watch*. Something retro, perhaps with a domed crystal, or thin, straight lugs. Again, lots of 6R15 pieces here. All dial and no bezel makes these wear larger than they are.

SARB031:









9. *Non-diver sport watch*. It's going to be hard to beat the BFS here on a bang-for-the-buck basis.










If you want to go vintage here, the Seiko ANA is a surefire winner.










10. *Ana-digi*. G-shocks, of course, are currently the reigning champs here. You can go really crazy here and get something cutting-edge with all the bells and whistles, solar power, atomic radio-sync, etc. But if you're building an exclusively Seiko collection, this is a good place to go vintage with a Arnie.

H558-5009:









Now, the great thing about this list is that you can find reasonably-priced pieces in all of these categories, and in any one of these categories you can "break out" and spend a lot more if you want to get one particularly rare or expensive piece. Also, while you're building a collection, there are plenty of pieces that can fill more than one slot on this list. For example, the SNA141 meets both "military style" and "quartz chrono" categories. The SBCM023 would meet both "perpetual calendar" and "classic diver".


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I am going to keep this list on the cheap...there are Seiko spring drives and Citizen Campanola's that I will never have :roll:.

1 Citizen Nighthawk
2 Seiko Samauri
3 Orient PO
4 Seiko Bell Matic
5 Citizen Cal 9000 Minute repeater
6 Seiko Kinetic
7 Casio Marine AMW320
8 Any vintage Seiko Automatic (other them Bell-Matic)
9 Pulsar Tech Gear (any)
10 Seiko, Citizen, Pulsar, Sharp etc Railroad approved

Why? I already own all of these . Hmmm...11 could be an Alba Diver....


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

samanator said:


> I'm really surprised that Gabe did not have these on his list, so I'll start mine with one. I feel this needs to be a list that one builds over a life time, so here goes in no specific order of preference:
> 
> 1. The Seiko Bullhead chrono.
> 2. Some variation of the Citizen "Zilla" series auto or eco or a Aqualand
> ...


So now for the reasons.

1. The bullhead because of the tie that exists even today to cars and auto racing and the watch industry. The design allows you to view the dial while driving.:-!

2. I put the zilla series here, but I would actually prefer New Radio Divers they make. Since these only work in Japan you can not use most ofthe functions so the next coolest watch is the Zilla series. This watch answers the question (In SS) how big and heavy can you make a watch before the guy tips over wearing it. This is right at that limit!:-d

3. Tuna - History...Kind of self explanatory

4. Sumo - How to build one of the best watches in the world and make it affordable. Who has not been dazzled by this piece?:think:

5. The Spring Drive watches transcend anything on the market. My two both run around 2 seconds variation in 6 moths. So virtually set and forget if you keep them wound. The second hands are caps and have no set pin hole. These also feature so many fine details they can entertain for hours. The 600MM has a tunable bezel. Just like the old Porshe adds...Nothing even comes close!

6. I'm not really a fan of these but Seiko has chosen to release some really special pieces with these movements. The concept is cool I just think the prices these bring against their in family Automatic competition hurts them. For me it needs to be something from the Stingray series with the case that looks just like it's name sake. With Grail being a nice yellow Pipin Cayman (Like my car and my avitar).

7. This is a concession to the crowd. I really don't get these but everyone seems to have one. So Reason Peer pressure:rodekaart

8. In my Collection I have Grand Seiko Diver and a 300M. The GSD has so many things that make even a $6K watch a value compared to it's competition. But it is a Spring Drive. I think ove of the beautiful dress GS autos needs to have a place in every developed Seiko collection. I mention the 300MM which I also own. Since this has so many unique features and has an undecorated GS auto movement I think it could be considered in this calls even though it does not have the label.

9. 6139 - The first chrono on a Moon walk..And even after all these years it is still really cool looking.

10. While I have the Orange Monster as 10 it is number one in my heart. One fact shows how much I like this. This is the only watch that has consistent weekly wrist time for over nine years for me. This was competing against 8 Panerai, Sinns, Omegas, Breitlings, ....most have gone but this one is always there. It is on my wrist as I write this.|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

Thought I'd drop my 2¢ worth on this great topic.

First off, Japanese watches are best known for their divers and the most elegant and beautiful of these leave the competition in the dust at their pricepoint. Hence, (photos borrowed from the web and other posters)

1. *The Seiko Marine Master 300M Automatic*










Truly a "grail watch" for me for its heft and a much heralded automatic movement all packed in a "professional" 300 m assembly. Pretty baby.

*2. The Orient Star 300M Automatic*










Sheer beauty. Almost exact same features as the Marine Master above, which doesn't hurt, but there's also something about the Orient that just captivates. Maybe it's the menacing bezel or the yellow face, or even the retrograde hand, but I'm yet to see competing models match the great looks of this watch.
*

3. The Seiko 200M BFK Kinetic*










This watch makes the list because well... I have it. Call it the inexpensive version of watch no. 2 above, but it has all the features one would expect in a highly respectable diver - heft, sturdiness, ISO depth rating. The kinetic accuracy and reliability also removes the trouble of having to constantly set the time whenever you leave it unworn for a couple or more days.

*4. The Seiko 007 200M Automatic*










A classic is a classic. You can't argue with the legions of fans testifying to the qualities of this 7s26 diver. Generations of WIS extol its virtues and those of its previous incarnations, the 6309, the 7002, etc.

*5. The Citizen NY0040 200M Automatic*










I have this watch and you can't beat its price, accuracy, simplicity and general unassuming appearance. It is lighter than most ISO-certified divers, and I read that its design goes even farther back than the 007. So I'm pretty sure that this baby will stay with me for a long, long time.

Enough of divers. The quintessential Japanese Electronic Watch? The Casio G-Shock.

*6. The Casio G-Shock 5600 Series *










The style still appeals to me and I think it's timeless. Add atomic radio-synching and solar power into the mix and you're set to go.

As for dress watches,

*
7. A Grand Seiko Automatic*










Beautiful, handcrafted watches. Some say Japanese watchmaking at its peak. The refinement is second to none and the accuracy is said to be even better. Another of my "grail" watches.

*8. A Seiko 8F32-movement Quartz*










The Seiko 8F32 movement is *accurate to +/-20 seconds per year*. And most would have a 10-year battery. Need I add more? As I raise the money for a Grand Seiko, I'll settle for one of these, at just 1/10th of the price!

And finally,

*9. The Casio calculator watch*










Who doesn't need a calculator these days? Especially for computing how much your income doesn't match up to the prices of watches you want to buy? Or the chances that this might be the exact same watch you'd get for Christmas if you don't stop writing this post and take out the garbage as the wife has told you some 30 minutes ago?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Man what a great thread!

My knowledge of Citizen and Orient is spotty so apologies in advance for a slight Seiko leaning...

In no particular order:

6159-7010
-Genre busting diver and as important historically (arguably) as the Submariner, SeaDweller, Proplof etc. All for half the price as a used Rolex Sub!

Any Seiko 5
-Auto, fun, inexpensive and a taste of what Seiko does so well. Sell high quality watches for inexpensive prices (or is this what Seiko used to be?).

Orange Monster
-A future classic and collectible that can handle pretty much anything for a super price.

Seiko Bell-Matic
-Fun watch with such a cool feature. This is a great conversation starter when I wear it. Take it to lunch and have it set to go off while you are eating.

6309-704x or 6306-700x
-As others have said a classic diver. 'Nuff said!

Any of the 1970 Seiko Chronos
-Ridiculous value for money
-Own a piece of space/horological hostory for less than 10% of the price of the Omega version!

Any late 1970s/ early 1980s Seiko quartz analogue
-See what put Seiko on the map!

Any late 1970s/ early 1980s Seiko LCD watch
-Same reasons as above.









A Casio G-Shock of any variety
-What helped put Casio on the map. Cool watches too!

Any Citizen eco-drive
-Great affordable technology that flat out works!

Seiko Spring Drive
-Any model will do. Nothing else like it out there!

Seiko Marine Master
-Connected to Seiko's first pro divers and helped do more for Seiko's image among WIS than any other watch in my opinion. A hand assembled gem which will continue to be a classic for a long time (my opinion).

Then there are others like a dress Grand Seiko, a Citizen Campanola, or "The Citizen" which seems to be the most accurate wrist watch in the world right now. I have thought about getting one of these to be my dress watch. Nothing like owning the most accurate wrist watch in production!b-)


----------



## Leon Eckell (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello,

I am a little late to this party but here is my list;

1. Citizen Navi-Hawk
Its cutting edge airplane cockpit style was a head turner in the mid 1990's when it arrived. The Blue Angels with its distinctive yellow and blue colors made it a stand out and what is perhaps my favorite function: the retractable hands. Citizen added a feature that solved the age old question of how to keep the hands from blocking the digital parts. On the NH you simply push a button and the hands retract to 12 oclock.

2. Casio Frogman

What is not to like about this iconic watch. It has been a screw case since it was introduced and is so famous that it also is highly faked just like some well known Swiss watches

3. Citizen Calibre 9000 Minute Repeater
A reasonably realistic sounding minute repeater that is price at under $600 (in most cases can be bought for $199-$399) which is loads cheaper then a mechanical Swiss Minute Repeater and offers solar power, alarms and dual time to boot.
This watch has put the minute repeater in the hands of the masses

4. Seiko 5 (any model)
Seiko put automatic technology into the hands of anybody for under $100 and comes in loads of styles. While 20-30 years ago when automatics were the norm and quartz was new, these would not have raised eyebrows but in 2009, when most automatics are expensive due to being in Rolex/Omega etc, the Seiko 5 with its durable and reliable movement is a breathe of fresh air.

5. Casio G-Shock DW-5200
A watch that you could beat senseless and it still runs well??? Who can forget those commercials with a 5200 whacked about with a hockey stick? Decades after it came out, the 5XXX series is still going strong with solar/waveceptor and multiple alarms.

6.Citizen Nighthawk
Such a clean dial and perhaps one of the most prettiest watches to come in a long time. The nighthawk was a simple watch that had a very sophisticated composition. It was solar and had a second time zone to boot.

7. Seiko Monster series
Big bold and distinctive, the Monster series introduced a new and unique style of diver that bore no resemblance to the Rolex diver look. With lume that could not be touched by high dollar watches, it will be an iconic watch in the future

8. Casio Databank watch
A watch that you could store hundreds of phone numbers and by which you did not need to carry around the numbers on paper? This watch when it came out set the bar for technology in watches. Still made but not as popular due to the advent of cell phones and being able to store numbers, it none the less still is a watch to have.

9. Seiko SKX divers
A direct link to the 6309 (the version made from 1984-87) and a testament to those classic divers watches of the past. 

And since Citizen(a Japanese company) owns Bulova:
10.Accutron Tuning Fork watch
So modern and cutting edge the tech savoy Japanese watch company Citizen entered a licensing agreement to use this technology in their watches 
A revolutionary movement that was in most ways the first modern battery driven watch that was a harbinger of the quartz watch to come. While not the first electric watch, it was the first that did not simply take a mechanical watch and toss out the spring and add a battery and contacts. Its distinctive humming and smooth as butter sweep around the dial made it an icon.

My own Accutron is from 1968 and it hums along flawlessly 41 years since it was made.

Cheers

L


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

OK.. here are the types I think should not be missed..

A watch with *GMT hand*.. examples include..



















A watch with a *24 hour 'rotating' ring*... examples include..





































A *shrouded diver*.. example..










A watch with *Power Reserve indicator*.. examples include..



















A watch with an *open heart*.. examples include..



















A *limited edition* watch.. example..










Cheers


----------



## WhtShadow (Mar 10, 2008)

My top 10? I'll list what I can, and why, and see if I can get to 10. These are not in any specific order, other than that in which I thought it. I'll also add a picture if I can as it helps me since I do not know all of the number/style codes.

1) Casio MTG-1000G. Tough as can be, solar, 5 band atomic, looks great, etc.









2) Casio GW-M5600. Classic 5600 style, solar and 5 band atomic. Especially when on the composite bracelet. Can even be sort of dressy.









3) Casio PAW-1300T. Thin., Titanium. Solar. 5 band atomic. Ti bracelet. Easy to read. My 'tool' watch.









4) Seiko SNA139. Titanium. Chrono. Clean for a chrono.









5) Seiko SKA296. Titanium, two tone. Very dressy. Blue dial can look black, depending on the light. Kinetic.









6) Orient Blue Mako. I do not have one, but want one. Great style, blue is cool!

That is all of the Japanese collection I can think of right now. Actually, I like all of the watches I own, but I would not say they are needed. I am not into much vintage. Also, just because I cited specific models, I think I really mean more of the general style, at least in the Seiko line. I also like Swiss (Traser [Auto], Swiss Army). Oh, I also really like Ti as it looks good, and is nice and light.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

:-! after all which is the *final* 10 Japanese watches?:think:
I am intresting to know.


----------



## WatchMe33 (Jul 3, 2008)

Not sure about 10, but here is what I would list:

1- Seiko Black Knight 
2- Orient Mako
3- Seiko SKXA53K1 Black Bullet
4- Citizen Eco-Drive
5- Casio ProTrek


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's what I like:

Multi-function Eco-Drive









Automatic Monster-ish









Automatic World Time









Multi-multi-function Digital









Automatic Skeleton









Automatic something to Mod









I have all of the above... Here are some I would like

Automatic Chronograph









Automatic with 6R15 movement









A Grand Seiko or Spring Drive dress watch (out of my price range)









A Seiko Kinetic with multi-functions (doesn't exist at the moment - seems like the kinetic power output is only enough to run a chrono, not a temperatur guage, pressure guage, compass etc)

A Seiko/Orient Automatic 24h watch (doesn't exist at the moment - could be made my modding a Orient GMT)


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

1. Citizen Nighthawk (And to an extent all Eco-Drives): The dial, is simply put, a work of art. Beautifully crafted (And ingenious) GMT hand. EB6 slide rule in the inside chapter ring. Superb construction, top notch SS bracelet, outstanding lume, Eco-Drive movement, 200m WR, engraved/knurled screw down crown with the Promaster emblem. Citizen quality. A watch that you can throw inside a drawer and 6 months later it will still keep the correct time and date. Give it some light exposure and it is ready to go....Awesome! What's not to love? Destined to become a collector's classic the day Citizen pulls the plug on it. You can get a new Nighthawk for well under US$250 and used for well under US$200. The Nighthawk moniker is used mainly for the US market. Elsewhere in the world these watches are marketed as the Promaster Sky series

2. Orient Mako: Not going to repeat that has been said about this terrific watch. Great quality, design, looks vs admission price. Rock solid and fairly accurate automatic movement. Quirky love/hate screw down day pusher. Sweet bracelet. Engraved crown/clasp. Pretty good lume. The blue dial rivals diver watches costing 10 times its price. Choice of 4 dial colors, 2 bezels, and 2 bracelets. One of the best mechanical watches under $150 in the market today. 200 meter WR. Its main downside is the hard to turn bezel...Orient are you listening?

3. Orient "Planet Orient" power reserve. This is a sweet sports, non-diver watch that doesn't get much attention or the spot light it deserves. A solid hunk of metal. Terrific case, bracelet, clasp. The dial is a work of art. Power reserve and date dial complications. Beautiful hands, 100 meter WR. Signed screw down crown, screw down exhibition caseback, accurate Orient automatic movement. Even at full MSRP ($365) this watch is a damn steal. Even better if you can grab it on a DOD for 67% like I did. The model with the metallic orange bezel is the most popular. There are six different variants of the Planet orient with SS bracelet, leather bands and different color dials. This watch deserves a spot in every collector's case.

4. Citizen Ana-Digi Temp (Any year, any model). Nothing says more "1980s" than these superb series of watches that were the technology showcase of Citizen during the golden age of quartz-digital watches. They are relatively unknown in the US but were big sellers all over the world. No frills watches that include many multi functions such as alarm, dual time zone, 1/1000 chronograph, even ambient temperature. Solid and reliable. If you can't stomach Casios, then this is the watch for you. Citizen stopped making them earlier this decade but you can still find them on the internet as NOS (New old stock) and they are dirt cheap to boot.

5. Seiko Kinetics. I have never owned one, but it is hard not to acknowledge Seiko's contribution with this technology. A quartz watch that recharges with wrist/body movements like a mechanical is something very cool no matter how you cut it and slice it.

6. Seiko diver watches. Again, never owned one but the Monster, Sumo, MM, etc, etc are considered some of the best in the world and terrific values. Seiko divers are renowned for their legacy and bright-long lasting lumes. I hope one day, one of these find its way to my collection.

7. Japanese super-quartz or HEQ watches. These watches demonstrate that high precision quartz timepieces can be works of art and engineering in their very own way. Largely unavailable in the United States, these watches pique my interest and I consider them to be semi-exotic by nature. Most of them have accuracy between -/+ 10 to 20 sec per year and batteries that last between 8-10 years. They are available with complications such as GMT hand and perpetual calendars. Elegant and virtually maintenance free, they are a must for any hardcore asian watch collector. The Seiko 8F32, 8F35 and 8F56 HEQ movements are among the most affordable (Under US$500) in the market today. On the high end of the scale you can find the 9F32 thermocompensated HEQ movement inside a quartz Grand Seiko and then you have the US$1,800 Citizen "The Citizen" Chronomaster.

8. Seiko ana-digi watches equipped with the H023 (world time) or H024 (Count down timer and 1/1000 chronograph). Seiko is currently quietly phasing out these watches from production, but they do represent a very solid value in their segment. Most of these watches have been sold under Seiko's Sportura line of watches but some also featured these movements outside of it. If you are a fan of complicated pilot watches, don't miss the Flightmaster SNJ017 and SNJ018 both of which have been discontinued by Seiko but you can grab one for below US$270 making them a steal. An interesting tid bit, is that the hands used in the SNJ017-18 models are the same exact set of hands used in the more expensive cousin, the Seiko Prospex Sky Master with the H023 movement, also recently discontinued.

9. Grand Seikos. If you have US$2,000 to US$6,000 (Or more) laying around and you don't know what to do with those greenbacks, skip the Rolex, Omega and Breitlings and go straight to the Grand Seiko catalog. Some of the most exquisite hand assembled time pieces on the face of the earth. Elegant, understated and a terrific value when pitted against the best Switzerland has to offer. Grand Seikos are the epitome of Japanese watchmaking all without the "bling" factor of its European competition. GS are available with top notch mechanical movements, Spring Drive movements and HEQ quartz movements.

10. Citizen Aqualand diver watches. I think these watches are fantastic and offer a different alternative to more conservative diver watch designs. Never owned one, but they do catch my eye.


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Personally, I look for watches that somehow remind me of old world craftsmanship and also old fashioned adventurer/explorer styling. I also keep an eye out for watches that give the most bang for the buck, and that have unusual and excellent movements. Luckily, Japanese watches can provide the bulk of this for prices that I can actually [sometimes] afford.

1. Citizen 8110A
These are simply an incredible series of watches. Where else can you find these features in an automatic, and especially at such a price!? A 28,800bph automatic flyback chrono with Citizen quality and accuracy behind it. The signed crown shows attention to detail and the wide variety of designs leave an 8110 for anyone. I've seen these for under $100.

2. Seiko Alpinist
This is what I'm looking for next. They have the exact "old world explorer" look to them that I've long looked for, a very interesting history, and attention to detail. The compass is one of the few instances where I think it looks practical, discreet, and classy, rather than large, oversized, and tacky. The 4s15 models are of particular interest, as it is an incredible movement, but the newer ones have a sapphire crystal, and the new black ones look gorgeous.

3. Seiko 6306
To anyone looking for a classic looking Seiko diver, I'd say this is the one - if you can find it. This is the Japanese-market variation of the 6309, and has the nice stamped caseback people have come to expect these days from Seiko divers. It has the tried and tested incredible quality of the 6309, except with a very interesting hacking 21 jewel movement.

4. Citizen NY0040
If you need an entry level diver for cheap (I see these for $70), and don't feel comfortable diving with your rare vintage 6306, the NY0040 is a good bet. It has everything you want in a diver, good out-of-the-box accuracy, and has a rugged, classic Citizen design, as well as a handwinding capability.

5. Ladies' Seiko S-Wave
It seems the ladies get a better deal for the S-Wave, and get the ultimate entry level women's watch for an amazing price if they like the retro styling. The beautiful display back reveals a handwinding 4206, which seems to be a step up from the men's 7s26. The S-Wave also has an amazing signed crown, that looks identical to the ones used in the Grand Seiko (except it has an S instead of a GS). This is all neatly packaged in a 100m WR case. Doesn't get much better than this!

6. Orient Star "Somes" WZ0061FR
All Orients are really neat and have their own merits in my opinion. Their accuracy spec of their movements is great even at the most entry-level. This Orient Star is a personal favourite of mine, because it has that look I always keep my eye out for. The "Star" level of Orients steps up the overall quality a fair bit, and those Somes straps look to be of fantastic quality. I've seen these watches for dirt cheap, and they look beautiful.

7. Seiko LordMatic Special
These Seikos have a level of quality for their price that is rarely seen nowadays. They come in enough style varieties for anyone to find a suitable model, and the 52xx movements are the same as the prized 4s15. The main difference is, unlike Seikos with a 4s15 in them, I've seen LordMatic Specials these days for around $100. What a bargain!

8. Citizen Promaster Tough Land
This watch looks pretty invincible. I don't own it, but with very clear and luminous numbering, duratect treated metal, 200m WR, sapphire crystal, crown guard, and more, this watch looks like a tough, battle-ready peice. Nice touches include the great caseback and signed crown.

9. Citizen Attesa Jet Setter ATV53-2832
This watch has so many features that I figure it must be unmatched and irreplaceable. If you're a pilot, it aughta be a practical watch, and if not, the endless functions should provide hours of entertainment. I also think it looks more handsome than an average Skyhawk, or other similar watches.

10. Seiko Landmaster Auto
This doesn't fit into my normal budget category, but since I didn't include any 36k hi beats, GS, or KS Seikos in the list, I figured I would include this. With an 8L35 movement, GS quality and accuracy, teamed with its legendary history, and tasteful yet utility-useful look to it, this would be 1 of the few watches I may just be willing to spend $1000+ on.


----------



## Shambles (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to play, too.

I am undeterred by a complete ignorance of watches. . . and also suffer from a terribly practical hang-up that says each watch has to be wearable (some might say small!), readable (I prefer Arabic numerals, and usually don't get on with equally-sized markers, unless they are on a dress watch), affordable, conservative and, most importantly, different from all the others. . .

*Seiko 5 SNK809K flieger on black leather band*
- amazingly legible watch, and great value for money. Probably the most unique watch you can get for under $100. No company puts out a better "business casual beater" than the Seiko 5 range. Just wish they came with better bands, though. . .
*Seiko SKX173* *(or 007) on rubber or nato*
- because you wouldn't go swimming with your vintage diver, now would you? I'd get the 173 ahead of the 007 as the SKX031 (see below) also has round markers (I like variation) and I feel the 173 is more akin to the classic vintage divers.
*Seiko SARB035 (possibly 033 with black face) or Seiko 5 SNX111K*
- the SARB is total elegance; possibly the prettiest watch here - and, truly, a poor man's Grand Seiko. The Seiko 5 version is very nearly as beautiful, and at one-third of the price, possibly even greater value for money (just get it on a decent leather band quick). 
*Seiko SKX031 on distressed brown leather*
- Submariner without the bling. I see it as a go-anywhere watch. Waterproof enough for swimming, but small enough to wear in a business setting, low-key enough for oversees travel but still something of a beater! Possibly the most versatile pick here.
*Vintage Seiko '60s/'70s Seiko diver*
- take your pick, they are all icons.
*Seiko RAF issued Gen. 1 Chrono (7A28)*
- a collection should have a chronograph, but most of them are too busy for me. This has a clean design, a legendary movement and an interesting RAF connection, is a very sound investment (not that you'd want to sell it!). A grail watch for me. . .
*Seiko perpetual calendar quartz SBQK081*
- very understated, dressy (but not too dressy!) but with something of a classic British military watch about it (white numerals on black with almost railroad tracks). . . and the "perpetual calendar dance" should be part of a collection. So should a half-decent quartz.
*Seiko Marinemaster or SBDC001 Sumo or Orient Mako (depending on budget)*
- the reason I love Seiko so much is that they make affordable versions of their own high-end watches. While I would love a Marinemaster, I am unlikely to spend a couple of grand on a Seiko (not a snob, just married with children) so the Sumo is the more realistic version. Then the Mako is an everyman classic. Great quality at a real affordable price. I might even let my hair down and get it in orange. Yes, really. And I'm lumping these possibly diverse watches together to stop the new collector amassing too many divers.
*Orient Star WZ0091ER*
- a Rolex Explorer I, only a little more dressy. I have rather fallen in love with this watch I just love the beautiful domed crystal, which is a major fetish of mine. (I'd have listed the SARB031, which is shown in a higher post, if that had lume - I do think lume is required on a dress watch, although to a lesser extent than on a diver). 
*Citizen Promaster PMX56-2811*
- I just think you need a diver with Arabic numerals. I think this is the one area where Seiko divers are lacking, although this could be due more to my ignorance. Yes, I know numbers are harder to read under water, but no-one actually dives in these things, now, do they?

OK, so I don't really know much about Citizens, as I tend to prefer Seiko designs.

I nearly added a token Casio to the list, a square-faced G-shock, but to be honest, I wouldn't wear a digital and I have surprisingly little interest in G-shocks. If I was in the marines, of course, the fancy watches listed above would be saved for parades and dances, and I'd put together a list of top-10 G-shocks.

While I'm being honest, my advice to anyone would be to buy a couple of expensive watches rather than 10 mid-priced items -wearing more than one at a time is a plea for help, really, and trying to keep a shelf full of autos up to date is too much like being at work. I'd say jump in with a Grand Seiko and a Marinemaster and have a two-watch collection. One for the office, one for weekends. . .

(Note to mods: I can remove hyperlinks if it is not applicable.)


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

nice very nice.:-!
the top list as i says


----------



## lsabado (Oct 30, 2008)

My 10 list would be:
1. Seiko 6159
2. Marinemaster
3. Seiko sbdx011
4. Seiko sbdx005
5. seiko sbbn007
6. Seiko sbbn011
7. Seiko 6309
8. Seiko 6105
9. Seiko gold tuna
10. Seiko h558 Arnie


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been pondering this for awhile...and thought this great thread could use a "bump"...

My list...

I'll throw my list up here, and provide photos later if possible to try and help those not familiar with nicknames or model numbers.

First, a disclaimer: I prefer dive watches and military styled watches, focusing on more recent production models (though I do have some vintage watches). My list will reflect these preferences. And my preferences could change at any time :-d.


*Seiko SBDB001 600m Marine Master Spring Drive*. Simply the cheapest way to get into a Spring Drive watch, and it's built as a divers watch with a 600m rating that is ISO approved and hence physically tested on every watch released (not just a sampling). Great fit and finish befitting an entry level Grand Seiko. Terrific bracelet with ratcheting dive extension to get the right fit. If you dont mind a little hand-work, and you want a nice rubber strap...a Sinn U1 rubber strap with deployant can be fitted...making it _extremely _comfortable. And I believe it is one of only 2 true GMT dive watches (independently adjustable hour hands with rotating time elapse bezel). The other being a Rolex I believe. And Seiko does such a good job sealing it, it doesn't need an ugly HEV mounted to/in the case. Hand assembled watch by one of 21 certified artisans in Japan.
*Casio GW-9200-1 Riseman* (atomic version). Solar powered, atomic time setting automatically corrects for DST and date changes...big countdown timer and big stopwatch capacities (24hrs each). It displays the full date on the face (Month, Date, Year plus Day). Wonderfully fitting and comfortable, with a fully functioning barometric pressure sensor...all plus a 200m WR rating (non ISO). Multiple versions to satisfy most color preferences too. Plus, it's modification friendly (strap adapters can be installed to mount the watch on a 24mm nylon strap like a Maratac Zulu). And the design is unique...not a vintage styled updated watch.
*Seiko SBDC007 Sumo* (orange version). Simply a fantastic value of a watch. For around $500 new, you get a hacking, handwinding 200m ISO rated dive watch with incredible lume, great reliability, and an in-house movement. The watch has a very unique look, with a large easy to read bezel and dial using unique hands. It's sculpted flowing lines mixed with polished and brushed surfaces gives it a look of a watch costing 2 or 3 times as much. Spec-wise it's size is large, but due to multiple styling cues, it's designed to look smaller than it really is. It does not have an Anti-Reflection coating or sapphire crystal, and beats at a Seiko dive watch typical 21.6kbph. The lack of sapphire shouldn't bother anybody...that can be fixed for about $100 with installation using available non-Seiko AR coated sapphire crystals. A lot of "bang for the buck" here.
*Seiko SBDC009 Shogun* (black dial). This is (to me) nearly a perfect watch from Seiko. Great case design derived from the angular predecessor Samurai (SBDA001), but adding Diashield treatment to not make it a "scratch magnet". Bezel is easy to grip/use, and dial is clear to read without excess writing (SBDA001 fails here). Sits just about perfectly on the wrist, and because of Ti construction is incredibly light. Features not liked in the stock watch (hands, lack of sapphire, possibly clasp) can be inexpensively fixed (hands from a 300m Marine Master could be used, as could the clasp and an aftermarket sapphire for the Sumo may work). It's as much "bang for the buck" as a Sumo...though many don't realize this.
*Seiko SBDX001 300m Marine Master*. I guess some could call this THE Marine Master . Simply a beautiful, well executed watch. The design is heavily influenced from a vintage model. The case is milled from one piece of SS, the bracelet is weighted to balance the watch head weight, and the clasp has an integrated ratcheting diver extension (a design now seeming to be introduced in competing brands). The hour and minute hands are polished and beveled on the edges with a linear brushed section in the middle. Lume is hand applied on the dial, and is extraordinarily bright and long lasting. Bezel action is beautiful, with the insert being one piece with the bezel. Bezel insert has a deep black polished look to it. The watch looks as good on the bracelet as it does on the supplied unique rubber strap. Double-domed hardlex glass with AR coating means this was a dive watch intended to dive with. "High-beat" 8L35 movement is the base to a caliber used in Grand Seiko watches...meaning with some attention these can easily keep time better than COSC standards. Hand assembled watch by one of 21 certified artisans in Japan.
*Seiko 6309-7040*. 150m dive watch considered a "vintage" model. Cushion style case, which wears very nicely. A lot previously said in other posts, so no need repeating here. I will say it's very appealing because they can be found relatively inexpensively in stock condition, then sent to one of a few restoration guys and reworked to nearly new status for less than the price of a new modern Seiko Prospex diver.
*Citizen PMX56-2612*. 200m ISO rated watch from Citizen, using their Eco-drive (solar powered) technology. One piece Ti case with Ti bracelet which has an integrated diver extension/fine tune extension. Neat fact here: the bracelet and watch are Duratect treated but the watch isn't stamped as such because the bezel isn't treated. In fact, the bezel is an aluminum alloy, and because the entire watch isn't Ti with Duratect treatment, Citizen won't stamp the "Duratect" into the caseback like they used to (very early watches of this model and the black dial version did have the Duratect stamp). Beautiful blue radiant dial with chrome lined indices and the cool blue lume from Citizen.
*Casio Solar Frogman*. Pick a model, the all have the same features. The only difference will be color combinations. It's a big, robustly built dive watch certified to ISO specs. It is, in fact, the only ISO rated watch Casio makes. Full Ti case with Ti screwdown caseback. Big pushers, and a dedicated "dive mode" to track bottom time. For the money, these are (to me) very good values. To understand all the fuss...you should try them at least once.
*Seiko 6217-8001*. This is the dive watch that started the entire Seiko line. To me it is a unique timeless design: beautiful domed glass, radiant starburst effect on the dial, nice chrome lined indices with a chrome date window border, "Seiko" signed crown, and the brushed top surface of the watch contrasts the polished sides which tie in the dial's brushed feel and polished markers. Beats at a leisurely 18kbph (5bps) so you can go with longer service intervals (if you desire). It's not a large beefy watch now, but was for it's time. Big unguarded crown, which does not screw down but as such allows you to have the signed crown "level" :-!. It looks especially good on a rubber strap from the SBDX001 300m Marine Master.
*Citizen AV0020-55H* Calibre 2100. Duratect Ti, sapphire glass, and a robust 200m WR. Not a dive watch, but a very well executed chronograph. I prefer the gray dial color as it perfectly matches the Ti of the watch. Thus, the tachymeter blends into the watch. The dial has a nice deep stepped feel, and the solar panels are a true black (not a purplish hue sometimes seen). The big chrono hand runs with a sweeping feel. And the red timing ring around the center for the red alarm hand means the alarm is quite functional. And the dial/case size means the face is large which allows it to be very legible.


----------



## David_FL (Feb 11, 2006)

With that in mind, If you guys had to make a recommendation, what are the top 10 Japanese watches you think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (please note that I did not say top 10 seikos)?[/QUOTE]

 Seiko Spring Drive -Any that you like. Technology is incredible
Grand Seiko GMT - Seiko's best of the best
Seiko Brightz World Time Titanium - It's got it all
Seiko Velatura maybe the Gold with black rubber strap model
Orient Blue Mako - Best watch value on the planet
Orient Star - Take you pick - Beautiful and a lot of watch for the money
Seiko Direct Drive Kinetic dress watch - Maybe the SRG003P1 
Ci*tizens Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar - High tech and never change the battery or set the date.
Casio MRG - Titanium - Great watch and almost indestructible
Seiko Prospect 600 Diver's watch - Just a WOW watch.

I own all the above except for the Prospect which I don't think I will be getting anytime soon. Watch budget is blown for the next year at least! 

*


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

I wouldn't overlook the Shellman Grande Complication as a dress watch. It's quartz, so you won't need to keep resetting the date or moonphase.

I had one and foolishly sold it.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

BeerGuy said:


> I wouldn't overlook the Shellman Grande Complication as a dress watch. It's quartz, so you won't need to keep resetting the date or moonphase.
> 
> I had one and foolishly sold it.


Gorgeous! Who makes that?

Why did you sell it? Price?


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

It's made by a company called Shellman. They were originally meant to be gifts for "good" customers that were loyal purchasers of Pateks and the like in Japan.

I found mine on one of the forums for around $650. I sold it for the same amount a year, or so, later.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Octaviogennaro (Nov 19, 2007)

for me I cannot see any good list with no :

Seiko Monster orange
Seiko 5 sport
Orient Mako
Citizen Eco Drive Titanium 
Casio Sea Pathfinder or Pathfinder
G shock COCKPIT G-520SCD-1A 
G Shock Frogman
G shock Mudman any of them



Isthmus said:


> Alright guys. here is another topic to get us rubbing our braincells together. After looking at my collection I started to wonder why it was that some watches are recommended so heavily. Then I though that if these watches are recommended so heavily that there was a strong possibility of model overlap in a lot of collections out there.
> 
> With that in mind, If you guys had to make a recommendation, what are the top 10 Japanese watches you think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (please note that I did not say top 10 seikos)?


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> Here is my list of the top 10 watches I think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (both vintage and modern pieces):
> 
> *1. Citizen Nighthawk. *IMHO one of the single most original and handsome designs ever made by Citizen, and a perfect example of eco-drive technology.
> 
> ...


What???? No Marinemaster SBDX001?

That is by far number one on my list. I think it is the definitive Japanese Diving Watch. The styling, the movement, the bracelet, it is the Japanese Submariner.

Citizen 4X4 / Mission Antarctica is an easy number two in my book. Virtually Scratchproof Duratect Ti monocoque case, housing a great Eco-drive true GMT movement with a beautiful domed sapphire crystal all for about $500, is almost unbeatable.

I think I might also put the 7002 on there as you said. It is probably the least expensive Seiko Diver out there but like the energizer bunny they just keep running and running and ............

After that I don't know there are so many choices.

Seiko SBDX007 Landmaster.

Seiko Samurai.

Some of the Seiko Tuna Cans.

Citizen 800 Meter Professional.

Seiko Monster is ultra popular.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Here's some that I can think of:
> 
> 1. *Seiko Monster*: not because of its popularity, but for the reasons behind the popularity. It's pretty cool that a 42 mm watch could be designed in a way that would merit such a nickname.
> 
> ...


Edit: Double Post.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Here's some that I can think of (in no particular order):
> 
> 1. *Seiko Monster*: not because of its popularity, but for the reasons behind the popularity. It's pretty cool that a 42 mm watch could be designed in a way that would merit such a nickname. (Edit: I've since decided that this watch just isn't for me, but I'm leaving it on the list. The Monster is just that essential...everyone should own one, or at least have given it a shot.)
> 
> ...


Well, here we are 6 months later and I think I'm ready to round out my list of 10 (well, almost...think I'll leave just one spot open). 

Again, these are in no particular order:

7. The Seiko SKX007 (or any variation of that case). My personal favorite is the SKX399, which has become an affordable grail of sorts. I wish Seiko had produced more of these, as I feel that they are the best looking current incarnation of the classic Seiko diver. The squared hour markers pay homage to Seiko divers of old, while the chrome-lined indices give the dial an added depth and contemporary feel. The SKX399 features a shortened version of the 12 o'clock markers found on vintage classics, which also serves to pay homage yet forge a bit of it's own contemporary identity. For me, the SKX399 has become THE must-have watch of current Seiko offerings.

8. Any Classic Casio G-Shock: My personal favorite is the DW6900-1V, which I picked up for just shy of $40 on Amazon. Not only is it the ultimate beater watch in my eyes, but it's also fun to wear and full of useful functions. I mean, how can anyone complain at having spent $40 on something as indestructible as this?

9. A Seiko "HEQ": Being that Seiko was the first company to produce quartz timepieces, these models are especially important given that they echo what Seiko means to me; great value for the money. Where else can you get an HEQ of this quality for right around $400? For what it's worth, the SBQJ015 is my fave, and will almost certainly join my collection when I move on to dressier pieces.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Isthmus said:


> Here is my list of the top 10 watches I think every Japanese watch collector should include in his collection (both vintage and modern pieces):
> 
> *1. Citizen Nighthawk. *IMHO one of the single most original and handsome designs ever made by Citizen, and a perfect example of eco-drive technology.
> 
> ...


Probably not much I can add that hasn't already been said, but here's my take:

1) *6159-7001.* It's tempting to say SBDX001, but if I'm a collector, rather than just a "buyer" of watches, I want rare pieces. I'd go for the watch that inspired the SBDX003, and after that inspired the SBDX001.

2) *Any 6139.* I like 6138s better, but the 6139 was Seiko's first (maybe even the world's first) auto chrono.

3) *Seiko Monster.* Maybe their most popular watch of the internet era?

4) *6309-7040.* You said it best - what collection is complete without one?

5) *Spring Drive.* Representative of the best the current Seiko line up has to offer.

6) *1983 Citizen Promaster 1300.* Was this the best depth rating on a watch up to 1982? Certainly a rare bird, and worth the hunt for any collector attracted to rarities.

7) *Citizen Eco-Drive chrono, any variant.* I had the BL5250 and put a Tag Heuer owner's tail between his legs at a backyard BBQ with this one - a feature rich modern chrono. All the Tag could do was stop watch stuff... :-d

8) *Citizen Campanola Cosmosign CTV57-0742.* This watch is just crazy cool. Rotating cosmos dial? I gotta have one, even if I'd never wear it much.

9) *Orient Mako.* I have a feeling that one day, this will be considered an affordable classic of its era.

10) *Casio G-Shock "Mudman".* I suppose you could go with any "G" variant, but this one is my fave.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

not enough Orient watches in these posts 
1) Orient power reserve (orange and Black)
2) Orient star airplane (I like and have Blue dial)
3) Orient star Royal (wish list)
4) All black Orient power reserve (wish list)
5) Seiko Sportura (mine is on leather strap, Great look)
6) Seiko all black pilot chrono (has sliderule)
7) Seiko Ananta (wish list)
8) Citizen Campanola (wish list)
9) Seiko Credor (miracle wish list)
10) any Japan only Seiko (mid range or high)


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Came too late to the party, unfortunately....:-s
Anyway, here it goes my TOP TEN must have japanese list (highly biased and in very particular order):

1- The TUNA (SEIKO): simply the reason why I got into this WIS madness. Nowadays owning a lot of variant models, my favorite has become the golden ones, and I have been swinging between the SSBS018 and the 7549-7009;

2- 6309-7040 (SEIKO): a dream since I was a kid, period;

3- H558-500x (SEIKO): a dream since I was a kid, period;

4- Star 300m saturation diver (ORIENT): outstanding watch that doesn't get the same level of recognition as the Marine Master, IMO;

5- ECOZILLA (CITIZEN): in my opinion, Citizen's answer to the tuna series modern age. And I rank it right upthere with the tunas. I flat out love this watch;

6- CLASSIC AQUALAND CO22 (CITIZEN): another kid's dream that I managed to fulfill at a very early age, thanks dad! :-!

7- MARINE MASTER SBDX001 (SEIKO): iconic and deservingly of its fame;

8- KINETIC MARINE MASTER SBDD001 (SEIKO): another serious diver that doesn't get as much praises as it deserves;

9- G-SHOCK FIRST GENERATION or Reissues of the classic (CASIO): I had the 'hero' version since 10 years old, but unfortunately I lost the watch when I was around 15. Last year I bought a reissue version of the classic model, Spike Lee's rendition, w/ screwback. Also own a G-SHOCK II since 1988, still with me. The G-shock is as classical as the tuna in the horology japanese history books;

10- AMW-320 (CASIO): cheap but very, VERY quality piece. It sustains every kind of rough use you can imagine putting it through. Also, it's been in line for decades, and has proved to be a classical design.

Well folks, this has been my Top 10 list, and I own every watch outlined here in my collection. b-) I'm a happy camper!!:-d

CHRIS


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

1. Pic borrowed off the internet:









Easily the most gorgeous Seiko diver ever made, and a tool at the same time.

2. 1st Gen A'land:









Set a new standard in dive watch utility and my first real diver.

3. CPT Willard's watch:









Iconic, comfortable, handsome.

4. My most-dived dive watch:









The king of utility among automatic dive watches and tough as nails! I dare someone to try to mark this up on coral. Auto-accident cosmetics - you just _have_ to look!

5. The best non-computer dive watch ever made:









and it goes well with a pint! EL backlighting, digital dive log, assymetric design, legibility in spades, etc.

From here on out my reasoning gets shakier.

6. First Ti, world-wide radio-controlled watch I owned:









There is a model with a sapphire crystal and Duratect case that I think I would rate over this one.

7. Citizen 800m:









Big, light, comfortable, great lume, one of the best bezels in the business!

8. OS300:









First PR diver I ever liked. Incredible on Schauer mesh. Another handsome bezel. Useful in the event of a dustup.

9. MarineMaster:

Never owned one, but I've heard too many good things from folks with the same tastes as I have to not rank it. Loads of pics out there.

10. 6159:










The only Tuna I'd rank. The rest are approximations, this one was never surpassed IME.


----------



## sriswit (Feb 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, I only have some knowledge about mechanical and spring-drive Seikos, and not other Japanese watches. So my list only include Seikos.

1. Grand Seiko 6145 Hi-Beat Automatic
2. Grand Seiko 45XX Hi-Beat Manual Winding
3. Seiko 6139 Chronograph
4. Seiko 6159
5. Seiko with Spring-Drive movement (preferably chronograph)
6. Seiko Marine Master Automatic SBDX001
7. King Seiko 44XX or related models
8. Modern Grand Seiko automatic (preferably SBGM003)
9. Seiko Divers Automatic (I like the 7s26 for its robustness and low cost)
10. Automatic or manual winding Credor

If the list should go to 13, I'll include:

11. Seiko Bellmatic
12. Seiko Presmatic
13. Seiko Brightz


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I like this list mate!



sriswit said:


> Unfortunately, I only have some knowledge about mechanical and spring-drive Seikos, and not other Japanese watches. So my list only include Seikos.
> 
> 1. Grand Seiko 6145 Hi-Beat Automatic
> 2. Grand Seiko 45XX Hi-Beat Manual Winding
> ...


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 29, 2009)

1.6138
2.6117
3.8110
4.4006
5.6s37
6.8R28
7.6309
8.7s26
9.GW9200
10.Seriousy (GS)


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Since I'm a diver, and love dive watches, my selection's diver-biased:

1. Seiko Marine Master 300m
2. Seiko 6105
3. Seiko Tuna (300m, 600m or 1000m variant)
4. Casio G-Shock 200 series Frogman
5. Citizen NY0040
6. Citizen NY0054 Ti diver
7. Seiko SKX007
8. Seiko Monster
9. Citizen Eco/Autozilla
10. Citizen Aqualand classic


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

I'm working on getting 8 more Japanese watches. :-! I'll just have to settle for the two I have now.


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe you guys will find this interesting:
http://www.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/top-10-japanese-watches_10.html


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

crazyfingers said:


> Maybe you guys will find this interesting:
> http://www.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/top-10-japanese-watches_10.html


I saw this. It's interesting since it actually seems like a pretty thoughtful list that includes many of the watches discussed here on WUS, but aren't that well known outside of the boards. I was thrilled to see that the Orange Monster was given a strong vote at #2, but I think it's a bit of a cop-out to give the number one position to G-shocks without specifying a model. Pretty reasonably well thought out list otherwise.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

crazyfingers said:


> Maybe you guys will find this interesting:
> http://www.askmen.com/top_10/entertainment/top-10-japanese-watches_10.html


I saw this. It's interesting since it actually seems like a pretty thoughtful list that includes many of the watches discussed here on WUS, but aren't that well known outside of the boards. I was thrilled to see that the Orange Monster was given a strong vote at #2, but I think it's a bit of a cop-out to give the number one position to G-shocks without specifying a model. Pretty reasonably well thought out list otherwise.


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

Black Monster
Original Citizen Skyhawk (Stainless Steel)
Atomic Solar G.....


Those are 3 must haves.......

and I happen to have all 3.


----------



## Swengen (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder how they came up with that list? :-s


----------



## TheJohnB (Feb 24, 2009)

My top 2 would have to be a black Monster and a GShock of some type!


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

1) For me the list starts with the *Seiko SKX175/007*. The best made ISO rated scuba divers watch available for under $200. Classic design, rugged, affordable icon of a watch. Regardless of cost an all around awesome watch!

2) *Seiko Marine Master.* This watch for me represents the ultimate Japanese dive watch. Ultra good looks combine with ultra rugged design. High end Seiko high beat movement. I really do not see a design aesthetic I could improve on. If I had the money I would own one watch.

3) *Citizen NY0040. *The Citizen Automatic Diver. Just an awesome watch with tons of lume. Also ISO rated and very affordable. Not quite as iconic in style but what most real divers use in the real world.

4) *Seiko Monster.* Another Icon of a dive watch. Completely unique design, incredible lume. Actually the standard of luminescence all other watches compare to. Affordable, tough, great looking watch!

5)* Orient Star 300m.* Another ultimate watch for me. What represents Orients best of the best dive watch. Super great lume, sapphire crystal, awesome looks. Incredible attention to detail and the hands are so unique to Orient. I love everything about this watch and again when or if I can ever afford one I will own it!

6)* Orient Star 200m "revolver" air diver.* A little off the standard recomendation and where I differ from most. I do not like the Seiko Sum and instead prefer the Orient "revolver" by leaps and bounds. I do not think there is a better watch made for the money. Same accurate movement as the Orient Star 300m. Completely unique design to the dial, bracelet and case. I just love this watch. I can afford it and I own one!!

7) *Citizen Ecozilla*. Another icon of a watch and to me represents a true dive watch. Less comfortable but what a unique design. Not usually a fan of quartz but the eco drive movement is awesome and love the eco friendlyness and quartz accuracy! The hands are so unique and the dial so easy to read and the lume so bright and long lasting. For the price these go for it is hard not to like them.

8) Seiko classic digital watch with stainless steel case and band. I do not know the model number but it is a JDM watch and a throwback to 80s digitals. Just love the look!

9) Some of the Seiko RAF and military watches. Awesome automatic movements and great dial designs.

That is it for me. I got up to 9. I would be a very happy camper to own them all but if I had to choose only two it would be the Orient Star 300m and the Orient Star 200m air diver. These two watches at their current price here in America with discounts are the best made, best value watches ever. They are both extremely accurate, tough as nails watches with fit and finish. Both have terrific luminousity and readability. Both can be dressed up or down. Both are completely unique in design.

But it is hard to say only 10 even though I only came up with nine because as a fan of Japanese watches I have found to continually be impressed with the value and design of most models. Obviously there are alot of designs I do not like but when I find one I do there is no competiton. I have paid much more for "swiss" or some other name watch and not had the same attention to detail and fit and finish. My Seiko SKX175 will put many more expensive watches to shame in fit and finish. Maybe they may have a "better" movement or sapphire crystal or some crazy depth rating but beyond that they may not even match up in terms of fit and finish.

I am becoming a Japanese watch only collector. Part of that is due to my budget but from that reality comes the realization that I do not want or need anything more. The more I collect the more of a fan I become.

Rob


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

If I'm allowed to throw some in here, here are two for me:
1. Seiko SKX(007/9) - just classic!
2. Casio atomic frogman - chunk of classic new-wave casio

if we included worldwide I'd add these...
3. Richard Mille RM009 - engineering, anyone?!?
4. Suunto core - clever function & design
5. Omega seamaster - gotta have some bond!
6. Porsche design - clear, simple, timeless (lol)
7. IWC portuguese - elegant and always wanted one!
8. Bell & Ross BR01 - pure function 
...if only I had the funds!! ;-)


----------



## stanislav (Feb 3, 2008)

The Citizen Chronomaster
Grand Seiko 9F


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

a 6309
any g-shock
any eco drive (this is a Japanese technology)
the quartz Seikos that looks like Rolex explorers and Datejusts 
any Seiko Tunacan
A Grand Seiko, or Spring drive level watch 
the skx007
a kinetic sports watch
a Seiko 5
a Citizen Aqualand


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Seiko 6217
2. Seiko 6105-8110/9
3. Seiko 6309-7040
3. Seiko 6119 Sports diver
4. Seiko KS
5. Seiko skx007/173
6. Seiko Monster
7. Seiko Sumo
8. Seiko Kinetic diver
9. Seiko Spring Drive Diver
10. Seiko SBDX011 Marinemaster 1000m diver (aka Emperor Tuna)

Hey wait a minute . . they're all divers! except for the KS dress watch! Phew, saved by the KS!


----------



## cptime (Mar 14, 2010)

mayostard said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. A classic diver.
> 
> ...


This is just about the most perfect list to me. It provides plenty of leeway in the categories to include just about every model folks are rattling off. I'm very new to collecting, and this is the kind of list I'm using to build my collection. and a list like this keeps me from having much overlap until I know more about watches.


----------



## Scabby12 (Dec 2, 2012)

Firstly, apologies if this doesn't particularly fit into this thread or breaks any rules... but I'm new to this.......

I've been laid up with a bad back last few weeks.... One of the advantages of this has been the realisation of an interest in watches I've never had the chance of fulfilling - until now that is. As a result of being parked on my front with a laptop in my face, I've spent an inordinate amount of hours on the net and mainly Ebay (and watchuseek) reading and learning about watches - there's a bewildering amount to know eh??

After much research, cheers for the watchuseek forum, it is really amazing by the way, I've settled on mainly Seiko watches as a starter to build a collection.
Reasons being that
a) They seem to continually get good reports
b) On a limited budget you can still pick up really nice watches for £30 - £50 (I'm in Scotland..) and my wife hasn't noticed the steady trickle of cash out of our credit card yet.

So, to the main topic of my top ten, (sorry if it's naive in any way but I've only been seriously looking at watches for a couple of weeks), here goes:-

1) A classic automatic diver, probably an old Seiko, I like the pepsi dial for some reason
2) An older Seiko 5 with a black face and the number 5 subtly embossed on it all over the face - I missed it on Ebay a few days ago, heartbroken, one of the nicest watches I've seen and only £50
3) A modded diver done tastefully - just had one arrive from the Phillipines today with yellow face. 7 days for poastage and its working!!!!
4) A modded old steel back Seiko 5 - I saw a couple somewhere else on the forum with new dials, hands and re-polished cases and they looked brilliant
(As an aside, I've just bought a load of watchmakers tools and am about to embark on my first foray into watch tinkering - I know.... Buy a load of scrappers off Ebay and read "Practical Watch Repairing by Donald De Carle - bought it)

5) A Casio PRG multi-sensor outdoor watch with Compass/Thermometer/Altimeter/Barometer. Firstly, how do they do it? and secondly, I've just bought my wife one for Xmas as she goes hill walking in the Highlands of Scotland........ I want her to make it back home, strangely, and the watch might help
6) One of these orients Orient Automatik "Deep" CEM65002DW-SLSafir + Box - Taucher - www.orientuhren.de they're modded up and look very nice
7) Orient CFD0E001W as I'm getting one for Xmas - the textured slightly creamy white dial, very thin blue second hand and power reserve did it for me, and got a great deal from America - 4 days to arrive!!
8) I like the old style square simple Casios which you can get for under £10. Remind me of when I was a kid back in the late '70s, early 80's - they really were like magical items back then......

And, finally, a couple of dream watches" as they're WELL out of my league, but hey ho, maybe one day if my kids stick in at school and college....
9) Any Grand Seiko because I saw some really good close up pictures of one and it looked really sharp, crisp and well made and not over done.
10) Any other Grand Seiko - see above

Apologies for my list being so narrow and personal, or if I've meandered away from topic or broken any rules as this is only my 2nd post on the forum.
I also hope you can forgive me rambling on a bit (the medication for my busted back is VERY strong).
By the way, I've bought 13 watches in just over 3 weeks, have I gone mad?? (I'm blaming the meds..) Ranging from £12 to £140 and from REALLY terrible to rather nice.

Live and Learn. Cheers folks.


----------



## ayhc (May 7, 2012)

Each of my choices has been made with one, or more, of the following factors in mind:
a) Simplicity and robustness;
b) Technical innovation;
c) Historical importance; and
d) "Bang for the buck".

1) A *Casio F91W* - cheap, honest engineering, with an added dose of notoriety.

2) A *Seiko 5 / Seiko Monster* - simple, robust and relatively affordable.

3) A *Seiko Kinetic *- the first of two separate approaches to hybridising quartz and mechanical movements.

4) An *OrientStar GMT / OrientStar Retrograde* - excellent value, considering the complications you get. (Better yet, get both.)

5) A vintage *Citizen 8110 chronograph / Seiko 6138 / Seiko 6139* - the Seiko movements are historically significant (Hodinkee); the Citizen 8110 is the cheapest way to get a column-wheel, flyback automatic chronograph.

6) A *Seiko Bellmatic* - three words: automatic alarm movement.

7) A *36000bph *watch (Seiko Lord Marvel 36000, KS45, GS45, GS61 or contemporary GS; Citizen Leopard 36000; Orient Tenbeat).

8) A *Seiko Spring Drive* (SD, Ananta SD or GS SD) - the other approach to hybridisation.

9) A *Seiko KS Special Cal. 52 *- the swansong of the golden age of Seiko mechanical movements. Seiya considers this model to be better even than the typical Grand Seikos of the day.

10) A *Seiko SCVS / Seiko SARB / OrientStar Classic* - a simple, elegant automatic dress watch that won't break the bank.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

1. Citizen Eco-Drive
2. Seiko Monster
3. Seiko SKX
4. Seiko SARB
5. Orient Mako
6. Casio G-Shock (bonus points if a 5600/5000 model)
7. Seiko Spring Drive
8. Seiko Prospex diver
9. Orient Star or Royal Orient dress watch
10. The Citizen


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

1) Grand Seiko 4520A astronomical observatory standard from 1968.









2) 52 King Seiko Special Chronometer









3) 1978 Seiko twin quartz 9983 rated at 5 s/y error. (Couldn't find a pic of this one)

4) 130th anniversery Grand Seiko









5) 20th anniversery 9F (rated at 5s/y)









6) Orient OS300








7) Citizen Chronomaster 5s/y









8)Grand Seiko spring drive Snowflake dial.









9) grand Seiko Spring drive diver









10) Credor minute repeater


----------



## stw21 (May 8, 2013)

A stunning list Will_f,well done!


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

-Seiko SKX - It's an affordable icon. One of the best entry level diver.

-Orient Mako/Ray - A competitor to the SKX with a different character,

-Seiko Alpinist - A unique dress watch.

-Seiko Monster - Very original design.

-Seiko 5 - An iconic affordable watch that comes in many varieties.

-Casio G-Shock - World's favorite beater watch, known for its durability.

-Casio F91W - An iconic digital watch, so popular that it's often used by terrorists for detonating bomb.

-Orient Bambino - Affordable dress watch with domed crystal. Comes in many varieties.

-Any Grand Seiko. Luxury in Japanese style.

-Orient M-Force, a diver watch with power reserve indicator.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

b-)


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Pls include casio f-91w.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Seiko 6159-7000 and 6159-7010 Tuna should be included.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Noob_shake said:


> Pls include casio f-91w.











Also, an interesting read!
Is the Casio F-91W Watch the Ultimate Terrorist Timepiece? | Highsnobiety


----------

